# Asp Script in IIS integrieren



## dOpEnEsS (3. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eben ein AspUpload script für meinen IIS Server runtergeladen.Da ich aber leider keine Ahnung davon habe wie ich dieses nun auf meinem Server zum Laufen bringe wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt.Ich habe jetzt folgende Datein:


asp_upload.asp
asp_upload_config.asp
asp_upload_formular.asp
asp_upload_functions.asp
index.asp

Was muß ich jetzt tun, um das Script zum Laufen zu bringen?Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar!

cya


----------



## Lord-Lance (3. September 2004)

Was passiet denn, wenn du die Dateien in ein Verzeichnis auf deinem Server legst (beispielsweise: C.\Inetpub\wwwroot\Upload) und die dann im IE startest (also http://localhost/upload)?


----------



## dOpEnEsS (3. September 2004)

Läßt sich schwer sagen, weil ich grade nicht zuhause bin.Dachte es gibt eine pauschale Anleitung dazu.

cya


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. September 2004)

Wie wäre es btw. einmal mit einem IIS-Handbuch? Dort sollten solche grundsätzlichen Dinge eigentlich erläutert werden.


----------

